# Grandson is fine, all is good



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

For those who are interested and for those who've asked... Kirsten (my Daughter) had a son on Wednesday... 7lbs. 7oz. name Connor Lee Jones....

So I've been a little preoccupied with the new addition to the family... and then of course baseball practice for the kids has also started up... so it's busy time!

Here's a pic of the boy:


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Wow! A new slingshot designer? Congrats to everybody there.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Gramps. Grand kids are the reward for all the sacrifices you made raising their parents.

http://cdn13.loonastatic.com/img/user/gif/5/1/5/5/5155186614026467.mp4


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Congratulations, Bill!

Woooooooooo!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations Bill!

Hope everyone is doing okay.
Is this your first grandchild?


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats!!!!! From a fellow new Grandpa, no better feeling in the world!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Grandpa !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!! Connor is so fortunate to have such a wonderful family❤ Aunt Hannah


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Some one to carry on the slingshot tradition. Congratulations


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations hope you give some of your wisdom to him!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Congratulations Bill !!!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Congratulations Grampaw! and Best wishes to momma and baby!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys... he and his mother are back home now. She's going to take care of him for a couple of months and then it's going to be our turn as she continues with schooling.... It's incredible the amount of time and work that goes into becoming a Doctor!


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats Grandpa.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

He's a handsome little guy too!!!! :wave:


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Very cool.. congrats papa

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great news, Bill. Big Congrats to you and all your family!!


----------

